# The Cape Cod is here



## charger4406 (Dec 4, 2012)

I took delivery of my new Lopi this morning.
Got the temporary install done,need new double wall pipe
before I take any pictures 
Got one break in fire done,up to 250 stove top then let it
cool down, now on my second fire,going for 350 before
letting it cool down again,then i'll go for 500 for my last
firing before going for a long burn,probably tomorrow night.
I really like the looks of this stove.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 4, 2012)

charger4406 said:


> I took delivery of my new Lopi this morning.
> Got the temporary install done,*need new bouble wall pipe*
> *before I take any pictures*
> Got one break in fire done,up to 250 stove top then let it
> ...


 
Totally unacceptable. We need pics.
I didn't know Michael made pipe.
*"I really like the looks of this stove."*
WE wouldn't know, but glad you like it.
Must not have happened.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats. That thing is a beautiful wood stove and I am looking forward to hearing how it performs.


----------



## rijim (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats, agree we need pictures and a full report of what you think of it.


----------



## Todd 2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good deal, let us know and some pics.


----------



## Elle (Dec 4, 2012)

you have to try and cook on it...at least boil water, lol...I am dying to know how it is for that!  The dealer said it gets darn hot enough for doing such things. He has one set up in the show room that I am going to see burn sometime this month. Gosh I'm like giddy excited for you. Can't wait to hear about the stove!


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks all,I'll post some pictures as soon as I get the new pipe
on her, the curves in the iron work looks incredible, lines flow in
and out,looks like wood moldings.
It has a double top that vents out under the front lip of the
stove and seems to get plenty hot to cook on.
I'm on my second burn waiting for it to cool off for the night,
will do the last short burn tomorrow morning.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 4, 2012)

charger4406 said:


> I took delivery of my new Lopi this morning.
> Got the temporary install done,need new bouble wall pipe
> before I take any pictures
> Got one break in fire done,up to 250 stove top then let it
> ...


Not that it's a bad idea at all, but the manual doesn't call for break in fires with the Cod. I thought it was odd, and even advised the customer to go ahead with the break in fires and then didn't see it in the manual. It's not in the Leyden manual either. I think it's because they have gasketed joints.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 5, 2012)

Very anxious to see your pics.  

I saw a lot of Cape Cods being built last August when I took the Lopi factory tour.


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here are some pic's of the stove,please excuse the mess as
we are deep into renovations again.












the fan is a 400 cfm unit and pushes all the air through this channel,it will
raise the temps in the room from 75 to 90 within minutes if set on high,
leather couch is 15' in front of the stove and the temp measured on it was 98
6 min later.





The cat is about 22" long by 4"


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 6, 2012)

First attempt at a long burn was yesterday,
4:30 pm on a 4" bed of coal and a 300 degree stove top
               I loaded 54lbs mix of poplar and soft maple,4 year old 14 to 16%,
              16" lenghts with some 10" chuncks to help fill the box which is
              26" wide by 10" deep by 15" high. All small splits,about 4" 
4:37 pm closed bypass,air set wide open with good flames started
4:50 pm top temp up to 300,reduced air 50%, temps still climbing
5:02 pm temp is 400,close air off,good secondaries and cat starting to glow
5:15 pm temp is 460, starting to fall
5:30 pm temp is steady at 425
stays within 40 degrees of that temp until I turn the fan on low at 6 pm.
With the fan on temp drops to 220 but room temp rises to 83.
9:30 pm turn fan on high and go to bed
5:00 am turn fan on low, stove has a lot of coals,open air 25% room is at 80


This is what was left at 8 am , room is still 76 but was a mild night, low was 22F.
 temps where measured on top near the flue,unsure how accurate because of double top.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 6, 2012)

Very impressive, especially considering the mediocre wood. What's your 'good stuff' in Quebec? Be really interesting to see how it performs with oak or black locust.

That's a big cat. How deep is it?

And, it looks great.

Keep it coming.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 6, 2012)

charger4406 said:


> ...need new bouble wall pipe
> before I take any pictures


 
*What mean this "BOUBLE?"*


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 6, 2012)

charger4406 said:


> First attempt at a long burn was yesterday,
> 4:30 pm on a 4" bed of coal and a 300 degree stove top
> I loaded 54lbs mix of poplar and soft maple,4 year old 14 to 16%,
> 16" lenghts with some 10" chuncks to help fill the box which is
> ...


What was the stove top at 5 am and 8 am?


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 6, 2012)

I believe you're the first one here to post about the stove. It's a gorgeous stove, for sure, and appears to be built like a brick ....house.   Ash pan isn't huge, but looks adequate and easy to remove. I've been anxiously waiting for some reports since I saw one at the local dealer. Haven't been able to get over there in the AM, when they fire up either the Liberty or the CC.
Yeah, that cat is huge...the entire width of the stove.  I guess that's one reason the particulate g/hr. is so low; The large cat area slows the flow through each cell and gives the cat the time it needs, probably even when you give it more air.


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 6, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Very impressive, especially considering the mediocre wood. What's your 'good stuff' in Quebec? Be really interesting to see how it performs with oak or black locust.
> 
> That's a big cat. How deep is it?
> 
> ...


 
I have 5 year old white and red oak,black birch,yellow birch,hophornbeam,sugar maple
black walnut and some locust,about 30 full cord in all,along with poplar and lesser maples.
Not sure about how deep it is,but I asume it to be about 2" like the defiants cat.



BrowningBAR said:


> What was the stove top at 5 am and 8 am?


 
Fan was on so stove top temp was 120 deg but lots of warm air coming from it still
heating the room at 5am,at 8am air was still warm but temp was down to 90 and
the room was cooling off.



DAKSY said:


> What mean this "BOUBLE?"


 
there is a second cast iron top over the main iron top ,shown on the 7th pic.


----------



## Elle (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks for sharing. I think you just made my decision for me. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 6, 2012)

If I was in market right now it would definitely be a contender.  It probably wouldn't make it due to the clearances I have though.


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed report. Keep us posted as you learn the stove. Sounds like you are off to a good start. Hope we have a winner here.


----------



## Todd 2 (Dec 7, 2012)

That is a good looking stove, It was on my short list being a hybrid, glad someone on here pulled the trigger.
They seem really well built and big glass, I like them, keep us posted.


----------



## ddddddden (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice to see Lopi making something with a cat. 
Congrats on the good-lookin' stove and the 15+ hour burn!


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 7, 2012)

The glass seems to get dirty in the corners just like the Blaze King. Is it hard to keep clean, or is that just from burning on low?


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks all.
The glass get a haze on it during a lower burn,
and gets blackened on low burn but cleans up
if burned high the next morning except for the
lower corners.


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 7, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> What mean this "BOUBLE?"



LOL meant to say Double wall pipe


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 7, 2012)

charger4406 said:


> LOL meant to say Double wall pipe


 

You CAN go back & edit your post. Click the little edit button & voila!


----------



## HomeBruin (Dec 7, 2012)

> What mean this Bouple?


  Hahahh! It's very special, made in Sweden.  Awesome stove man.  Looks/sounds like a real powerhouse.  Good looking too!


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 7, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> You CAN go back & edit your post. Click the little edit button & voila!



Done


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 7, 2012)

Good job Lopi and nice choice charger. Thanks for the great photos. Nice big cat that is visible for your enjoyment.

Note the EPA lists this stove as a catalytic when it is obviously a hybrid. Is it easy to load e/w with those andirons in the way?


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 7, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Is it easy to load e/w with those andirons in the way?


They aren't very tall so I don't imagine it's a problem...


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 7, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Good job Lopi and nice choice charger. Thanks for the great photos. Nice big cat that is visible for your enjoyment.
> 
> Note the EPA lists this stove as a catalytic when it is obviously a hybrid. Is it easy to load e/w with those andirons in the way?


 thanks, and yes it is really easy to load as the andirons are only 4 1/4" high.


----------



## lopiliberty (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice looking stove.  Went to my dealers today to pick up some roll pins for my liberty, and was hoping to see a cape cod but they didn't have any in stock.  I would really like to see one burning but that will never happen because they love the liberty and that is the only thing they use to heat there showroom.  I think on these hybrid stove you should be able to shut down the secondary air completely and just burn the cat when you want to.


----------



## Elle (Dec 10, 2012)

do  you still like it


----------



## Ashful (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! I had looked at the early literature on these when shopping for stoves, being an attractive cast iron front-loader with a cat (all my criteria), and am glad to see someone using theirs already. It certainly is a beauty. If she's at all more reliable than the VC 2-in-1's, then we may have a real winner here!


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 10, 2012)

I love it,and i've had no problems so far.


----------



## Machria (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome....  nice to see it burning with some repectable burn times.  That was a stove on my short list as well.


----------



## trguitar (Dec 11, 2012)

I would love to see some more detailed write ups about your experience as you go.

You are heating 2900 sf?  Are you heating the whole house?  What is your house layout like?  Temps in the rooms, and floors?

How long are your burns?  Stove top temps?  Can you get low burns just using the cat?

We'll be moving in the next year or so, and this and the Progress Hybrid are on the short list.  I'm very interested to see how the two compare.


----------



## Todd (Dec 11, 2012)

Can this stove run in a low smoulder cat only mode or do the secondaries kick in most of the time?


----------



## charger4406 (Dec 12, 2012)

Todd said:


> Can this stove run in a low smoulder cat only mode or do the secondaries kick in most of the time?


 
Yes i can run on low with no flames in the firebox,only a glowing cat,but the results are not as long a burn as with the blaze king,
I have gotten 15 hrs on poplar but the house needs more heat then it was getting with the low's below 12 during
the night,will try with better wood in a few days.



trguitar said:


> You are heating 2900 sf? Are you heating the whole house? What is your house layout like? Temps in the rooms, and floors?
> How long are your burns? Stove top temps? Can you get low burns just using the cat?


 
Yes with one stove from mid nov to mid april,house 2200 sf with an 700sf 1875 addition,6 rooms on main floor,
9 rooms on second floor,kitchen is furthest from stove,temps at 9pm was 88 living room,76 kitchen,coolest room upstairs 79,
warmest 84, at 5 am living room was 83,kitchen 69,upstairs 75.
8pm stove top was 370 with the fan on but lots of air movement which is what heats the kitchen,air about 1/6 open.
Cannot use stove top temp in morning for comparison as the fan really cools the top down,but I checked the temp
just above the door and it was 230,again it may be affected by the fan.
This was nearly 11 hrs into the burn and the low was 9 with no wind.
Take into account that at that temp i needed to burn a little hotter,I can set the stove to burn longer
in warmer weather. I will try some black birch and oak tonight.
Oh and the floors this morning were 74 living room,59 kitchen,82 upstairs
no heat in the cellar makes for some cold floors!
watch the video towards the end to see the effect of the fan.


----------



## Elle (Dec 19, 2012)

just checking in


----------



## charly (Jan 7, 2013)

How do you get to the cats to clean or replace them?


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2013)

It sure is a good looker. I noted in the video, the top down instructions are not top-down lighting at all. They are conventional lincoln log style fire building. The Cape Cod reminds me of the cast iron equivalent of the PH, though the PH has some advantages with the cooktop and what seems to be a better ability to keep the glass clean on low burn. Including a moisture meter with the stove is a nice touch. Looks like Lopi has another winner here. Wonder if we can talk them into doing one in blue-black enamel?


----------



## Machria (Jan 7, 2013)

I looked at the cape cod when shopping, looks like a great stove...


----------



## Ashful (Jan 8, 2013)

Machria said:


> I looked at the cape cod when shopping, looks like a great stove...


 
Same here... but their delivery date was way after my planned install date.  Funny how plans can change, eh?

Prolly wouldn't have bought it, anyway.  Always best to let others test out a new model for a year or three, as most of these manufacturers make some pretty significant improvements to the design in the first few years.  This technology is totally new to Lopi, they didn't have any proven previous model upon which to base the design.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 8, 2013)

Joful said:


> Same here... but their delivery date was way after my planned install date. Funny how plans can change, eh?
> 
> Prolly wouldn't have bought it, anyway. Always best to let others test out a new model for a year or three, as most of these manufacturers make some pretty significant improvements to the design in the first few years. This technology is totally new to Lopi, they didn't have any proven previous model upon which to base the design.


True, in part. The cat that Lopi used is the same one that the FireplaceX uses, and all there other stoves utilize the secondary air tubes. They just combined the two, what could go wrong,  right?   I hope that it doesn't have any problems, we'll see. Everything is well built, the baffle, tubes and cat come out very easy for maintenance or replacement. I was impressed with it.


----------



## Kristine Patti (Jan 12, 2013)

charger4406 said:


> I love it,and i've had no problems so far.


 
How is that Cape Codder burning? Are you still happy with it? How about an update!  How quiet is the blower?


----------



## charly (Jan 12, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> True, in part. The cat that Lopi used is the same one that the FireplaceX uses, and all there other stoves utilize the secondary air tubes. They just combined the two, what could go wrong, right?  I hope that it doesn't have any problems, we'll see. Everything is well built, the baffle, tubes and cat come out very easy for maintenance or replacement. I was impressed with it.


Looks to be a nice stove,,, it caught my eye I have a Lopi dealer near by....9 miles away


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 12, 2013)

begreen said:


> blue-black enamel?


Ooooo, that would take the already-great looks up another notch!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 14, 2013)

charger4406 said:


> I took delivery of my new Lopi this morning.
> Got the temporary install done,need new double wall pipe
> before I take any pictures
> Got one break in fire done,up to 250 stove top then let it
> ...


I stopped at our local Lopi dealer today (picked some pellets up) the Lopi rep from Buffalo was in the shop with a new Cape Cod, great looking stove.

I told them about you getting the new Cape Cod, he said you can get 14-18 hour burn times out of that beast.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 14, 2013)

Todd 2 said:


> That is a good looking stove, It was on my short list being a hybrid, glad someone on here pulled the trigger.
> They seem really well built and big glass, I like them, keep us posted.


It's a very impressive stove, I saw it today in our local Lopi Dealer (not hooked up) wish I had some extra cash.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats good looking stove! Is the entire stove cast iron of does it have a steel firebox?

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Congrats good looking stove! Is the entire stove cast iron of does it have a steel firebox?
> 
> Ray


 I don't think it has a steel firebox.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't seen one in person yet, but it sure looks like a steel box interior.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

begreen said:


> I haven't seen one in person yet, but it sure looks like a steel box interior.
> 
> View attachment 89619
> View attachment 89620
> View attachment 89621


When I talked with the rep at our local dealer on Monday he said it was, so when I saw Rays post I emailed Travis Industries (P.Ranes) this is what they sent back.
From Travis; To answer your question the Cape Cod does not have a steel firebox .

So I'll stop tonight at our local dealer to ask him.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 16, 2013)

zap said:


> When I talked with the rep at our local dealer on Monday he said it was, so when I saw Rays post I emailed Travis Industries (P.Ranes) this is what they sent back.
> From Travis; To answer your question the Cape Cod does not have a steel firebox .
> 
> So I'll stop tonight at our local dealer to ask him.


I would consider a welded steel firebox a plus as this eliminates any leaks due to bad gaskets or crumbling stove cement.. Jotul has done this too with the F50 and F55.. And steel makes Bart happy too 

Ray


----------



## ClanCameron (Jan 17, 2013)

Kristine Patti said:


> How is that Cape Codder burning? Are you still happy with it? How about an update! How quiet is the blower?


Fan noise comment:  I saw this one burning at a Minn, MN dealer who also did a lot of tulikivi soapstones.  He had all top notch NICE stoves.... however, I remember him commenting that he didn't like running the fans on them because of the noise.  I didn't think to ask more and just let the comment go, since I was busy watching the dancing flames.  I don't know if he didn't like fans on any stove, or particularly this one.  I think most of the comment was related to ambiance though.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 17, 2013)

I have wondered about this, as well, Ray.  We know the primary advantage of a steel firebox:  durability.  Hang some cast iron panels on the outside, and from a distance, it looks like a real cast iron woodstove.  I suspect most cast iron stoves are like mine, with box-in-a-box construction, to temper the heat transferred to the outside.  In my stoves, this is achieved by making the primary structure of the outer cast iron shell, and then adding large cast panels that sit in channels inside the stove, about 1" in from the outer skin.  Those inner panels take all the abuse, and can be replaced in 30 seconds, as they can be simply lifted out and replaced, if one ever somehow breaks.  The 1" airgap between the inner panels and the outer body make it similar to a steel firebox with cast iron skins, but assumed to be less durable, as the base construction relies on cement or gaskets between the cast iron panels instead of a continous welded seam.

What are the advantages of all-cast iron construction?  Simply cosmetics?  Keeping an old-world art alive?  Is there any performance advantage at all?  Clearly Lopi sees some advantage to it, making it the basis of their latest and greatest model, but I'm not sure what that advantage is.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 17, 2013)

After Begreen posted the pic I sent off a new email to Travis, this is what came back.

Zap I’m sorry for not getting deeper into your question . We used to make a cast outer shell and a steel interior firebox . What D is a Stainless Steel bracket for our combustor , C is stainless steel 2nd burn tubes for EPA and A in the corners is for outside air for our 2nd dairy burn tubes.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 17, 2013)

Joful said:


> I have wondered about this, as well, Ray. We know the primary advantage of a steel firebox: durability. Hang some cast iron panels on the outside, and from a distance, it looks like a real cast iron woodstove. I suspect most cast iron stoves are like mine, with box-in-a-box construction, to temper the heat transferred to the outside. In my stoves, this is achieved by making the primary structure of the outer cast iron shell, and then adding large cast panels that sit in channels inside the stove, about 1" in from the outer skin. Those inner panels take all the abuse, and can be replaced in 30 seconds, as they can be simply lifted out and replaced, if one ever somehow breaks. The 1" airgap between the inner panels and the outer body make it similar to a steel firebox with cast iron skins, but assumed to be less durable, as the base construction relies on cement or gaskets between the cast iron panels instead of a continous welded seam.
> 
> What are the advantages of all-cast iron construction? Simply cosmetics? Keeping an old-world art alive? Is there any performance advantage at all? Clearly Lopi sees some advantage to it, making it the basis of their latest and greatest model, but I'm not sure what that advantage is.


Not sure of any advantage but I do know the seams will eventually need to be resealed, at least this was the case on my CDW.. I like the steel firebox with cast iron sides as this eliminates the seam issue yet provides the beauty of cast iron...

Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 17, 2013)

begreen said:


> View attachment 89619


That is a REALLY shallow firebox.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 17, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> That is a REALLY shallow firebox.


Yes it is definitely an EW loading stove hence the andirons.. I really don't like this feature.. The T6 and NC 30 have a nice square firebox so you can either way.. The T5 is 15-1/2" wide so works pretty good for this too..

Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 17, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Yes it is definitely an EW loading stove hence the andirons.. I really don't like this feature.. The T6 and NC 30 have a nice square firebox so you can either way.. The T5 is 15-1/2" wide so works pretty good for this too..
> 
> Ray


I'm okay with east/west loading. A square firebox is great and is really flexible, but since five of the six stoves I've owned have been e/w loaders, it is what I am used to.

But, when it comes to a shallow firebox, I am referring to the depth of the firebox. Or, lack of, in this case. Not a lot of room for a good bed of ash and coals for this stove.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 17, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> I'm okay with east/west loading. A square firebox is great and is really flexible, but since five of the six stoves I've owned have been e/w loaders, it is what I am used to.
> 
> But, when it comes to a shallow firebox, I am referring to the depth of the firebox. Or, lack of, in this case. Not a lot of room for a good bed of ash and coals for this stove.


Oh OK I see what you're saying this is very true.. MY CDW was EW and shallow.. I prefer a squarish firebox now that I have one..

Ray


----------



## Ashful (Jan 17, 2013)

Ray, I think BAR is referring to the height measured from firebox floor to the bottom of the door opening.  It looks like it's barely more than 1", not good for holding a bed of ash and coals.

The actual depth (front to rear) of that firebox does not look any worse than many other E/W stoves.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 18, 2013)

Joful said:


> Ray, I think BAR is referring to the height measured from firebox floor to the bottom of the door opening. It looks like it's barely more than 1", not good for holding a bed of ash and coals.
> 
> The actual depth (front to rear) of that firebox does not look any worse than many other E/W stoves.


LOL I forgot to take my mental pills before posting.. Thanx! 

Ray


----------



## Debbie (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all,
The Lopi site says that all their stoves have a cooktop surface, and they show a picture of an open grill. Does anyone have any experience with this with the Cape Cod? I cook on the top of my (soon-to-be-retired) VC Vigilant all the time--I just wait for surface temperatures about 500, and put a cast iron pan on it. Is this what I can do with a Lopi, or are they more specifically designed for cooking?
thanks!


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 24, 2013)

My cod doesn't seem to get more than 500 on the top. It has the convection area below the top. In the middle, right in front of the flue collar is the hottest place. I guess it would be ok for cooking, more like simmering I guess.


----------



## Debbie (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> My cod doesn't seem to get more than 500 on the top. It has the convection area below the top. In the middle, right in front of the flue collar is the hottest place. I guess it would be ok for cooking, more like simmering I guess.


Tragic! I think that rules out the Cape Cod for us. Thanks for your help...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> My cod doesn't seem to get more than 500 on the top. It has the convection area below the top. In the middle, right in front of the flue collar is the hottest place. I guess it would be ok for cooking, more like simmering I guess.


 What type of chimney are you hooked into and how high is it? Another question would be what moisture content is your wood?


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> What type of chimney are you hooked into and how high is it? Another question would be what moisture content is your wood?


 
Zap, the top of the stove isn't really the stove top  . It's a convection top, with the top of the firebox beneath and an air space between. If it gets to 500, it's really rockin'.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> Zap, the top of the stove isn't really the stove top  . It's a convection top, with the top of the firebox beneath and an air space between. If it gets to 500, it's really rocking'.


 I just read parts of the owner manual, seven hundred is a high burn, thanks for keeping me straight.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> I just read parts of the owner manual, seven hundred is a high burn, thanks for keeping me straight.



Wow. Seven hundred on the convection top?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> Wow. Seven hundred on the convection top?


http://avalonfirestyles.com/TravisDocs/100-01282_000.pdf

I wish our dealer had it hooked up so I could see it running.

Page 19.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can make it go to 700. I've been holding it back a little until I know the stove better. I had it to 650 last night. It's a monster heater, there is no ignoring it's presence in the room. The stove also has a very even heat all over, except the glass of course. I'm loving it!


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> What type of chimney are you hooked into and how high is it? Another question would be what moisture content is your wood?


I have put in a new 6" class A flue for the Leyden. It's 21' from the floor to the cap. I might take 4' off of it though, I ran the flue way higher than normal to try and get the Leyden to perform better. That's what the rep said to do. It didn't help

My firewood is a mix of everything and it all tests under 20%, averaging 17% MC.
The Cod also comes with a moisture meter, I gave it away because I already had one.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I have put in a new 6" class A flue for the Leyden. It's 21' from the floor to the cap. I might take 4' off of it though, I ran the flue way higher than normal to try and get the Leyden to perform better. That's what the rep said to do. It didn't help
> 
> My firewood is a mix of everything and it all tests under 20%, averaging 17% MC.
> The Cod also comes with a moisture meter, I gave it away because I already had one.


 
You have a very,very nice stove.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> You have a very,very nice stove.


Sounds like you want one badly Zap! Go for it!  I think it's a nice looking stove too..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Sounds like you want one badly Zap! Go for it!  I think it's a nice looking stove too..
> 
> Ray


The Lopi rep from Buffalo told me a 12 hour burn is on the low side, he said you should get 14-16 with the right wood. I would need to sell a chit load of wood so we could pay for it.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> The Lopi rep from Buffalo told me a 12 hour burn is on the low side, he said you should get 14-16 with the right wood. I would need to sell a chit load of wood so we could pay for it.


Very good burn times! I guess you need to determine how badly you really want it.. Lopi makes a good stove and I will take a wait and see approach as I am concerned with maintenance which your current Lopi needs very little of.. Something to think about..

Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> The Lopi rep from Buffalo told me a 12 hour burn is on the low side, he said you should get 14-16 with the right wood. I would need to sell a chit load of wood so we could pay for it.


12-16 hours isn't bad. Makes me wonder what it would be if it was just a straight cat stove, though.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

If we are talking about usable heat here, then 16 hours ain't happening. 12 hours is possible though. When I shut the air off it runs on the cat almost primarily. The almost part is what kills the long burn. But the benefit is a beautiful fire, and clean glass. That is something my Blaze King couldn't pull off. 
Ohh, and the stove isn't too bad looking either!


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> concerned with maintenance


That's understandable. 
Other than the Cat, I can't see anything else that could need maintenance. It's built like a tank inside. And they put a 5 year warranty on the cat. The tubes and the baffle come out in about 30 seconds. Lopi has really streamlined this stove, even if it does need some maintenance at least they made it easier!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> That's understandable.
> Other than the Cat, I can't see anything else that could need maintenance. It's built like a tank inside. And they put a 5 year warranty on the cat. The tubes and the baffle come out in about 30 seconds. Lopi has really streamlined this stove, even if it does need some maintenance at least they made it easier!


I like the way you can remove the tubes, the Liberty has those pins which can be a groan!


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> I like the way you can remove the tubes, the Liberty has those pins which can be a groan!


 I change those pins occasionally. They are usually missing or burned out when I get there though. It can be a pain. The Cod has clips that are held in with hex head screws, it's a cinch!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I change those pins occasionally. They are usually missing or burned out when I get there though. It can be a pain. The Cod has clips that are held in with hex head screws, it's a cinch!


I never cleaned the tubes last year so I'll be pulling the pins this summer so I can clean them. We have changed from burning east/west to north/south so that would be our only problem if we decided on the Cape Cod.

My wife likes burning n/s better.


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> I never cleaned the tubes last year so I'll be pulling the pins this summer so I can clean them


 
I didn't know they had to be cleaned.  I thought the air coming through them kept the ash out?


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> My wife likes burning n/s better.


Why? You have to cut the wood much shorter and you won't get as long of a burn time. It is a prettier fire though.


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Why? You have to cut the wood much shorter and you won't get as long of a burn time. It is a prettier fire though.


 You can get more wood in the liberty that way plus you can leave your splits bigger.  I can still get 8 to 12 out a full load N/S.  If it wasn't for reading zaps posts, I would still be fighting to load this thing E/W


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Why? You have to cut the wood much shorter and you won't get as long of a burn time. It is a prettier fire though.


If it's split right we can get more in plus with the Liberty we don't have to worry about the split rolling on to the glass. Loading n/s I can get (not every load) 12-13 splits, makes for some nice heat.


----------



## rdust (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Why? You have to cut the wood much shorter and you won't get as long of a burn time. It is a prettier fire though.


 
I personally think it sucks reaching into a hot stove to place those back splits.  I think you can fill it better going straight in.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

rdust said:


> I personally think it sucks reaching into a hot stove to place those back splits. I think you can fill it better going straight in.


Ya, but not when when the firebox isn't as deep as the width. I have a lot of random length pieces of wood, I don't want to cut every thing to just the perfect size to fit it in.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Ya, but not when when the firebox isn't as deep as the width. I have a lot of random length pieces of wood, I don't want to cut every thing to just the perfect size to fit it in.


I could get use to loading east/west but all my wood is cut at 14.75.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

I feel like I've highjacked this thread. Even though I haven't seen the OP in a while. It's over here https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/out-with-the-leyden-in-with-the-cape-cod.104178/


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 25, 2013)

12 - 14 hour burn times......sounds boring


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> 12 - 14 hour burn times......sounds boring


No, the Blaze King was boring. 24-40 hour burns! Now that boring.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be curious to see how well the stove works with shoulder season burning.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 25, 2013)

Me too. It cruises pretty slow if I want it too. Worst case, I'll have to use one of the other stoves.


----------



## rdust (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Ya, but not when when the firebox isn't as deep as the width.


 
This is true, guess I could have a different opinion if I was using a stove made to burn e/w.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Me too. It cruises pretty slow if I want it too. Worst case, I'll have to use one of the other stoves.


What is the depth for loading n/s, imagine filling that n/s.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 26, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> 12-16 hours isn't bad. Makes me wonder what it would be if it was just a straight cat stove, though.


 
Why the assumption that a hybrid will have shorter burn times than a straight cat stove? I think the shorter burn times of the non-cat's is solely due to the fact that they can't be shut down as tightly (thank your EPA). If the primary air on a hybrid could be shut as tight as a cat stove, then is there any reason it would not burn as long?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 26, 2013)

Joful said:


> Why the assumption that a hybrid will have shorter burn times than a straight cat stove? I think the shorter burn times of the non-cat's is solely due to the fact that they can't be shut down as tightly (thank your EPA). If the primary air on a hybrid could be shut as tight as a cat stove, then is there any reason it would not burn as long?


The theory is, and it seems to be holding true, that the hybrid stoves can not be shut down as well as a straight cat stove can. For whatever reason.

The Cape Cod is a 3 cu ft stove and webby is reporting usable heat of 12 hours. Done right, that isn't much different than a full load on the 30.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 26, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> The theory is, and it seems to be holding true, that the hybrid stoves can not be shut down as well as a straight cat stove can. For whatever reason.
> 
> The Cape Cod is a 3 cu ft stove and webby is reporting usable heat of 12 hours. Done right, that isn't much different than a full load on the 30.


Yes, but done cleaner! Not that is my reason for the hybrid, but it's kinda cool!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 26, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Yes, but done cleaner! Not that is my reason for the hybrid, but it's kinda cool!


I don't mean to sound like a dick, but I don't care about cleaner. My chimney on the 30 is already smoke free and meets EPA standards. Give me longer burns.

Now, that doesn't mean I would not buy a Cape Cod. Because, at some point I will upgrade all three chimneys to run the same stove in all three locations. 12 hours of usable heat is good and might meet my needs for future upgrades. But, a 3 cu ft cat stove, done right, should provide longer burns.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 26, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> But, a 3 cu ft cat stove, done right, should provide longer burns.


And it might if it's measured differently.  I'm talking about usable heat.  If it was tested by Blaze King or Hearthstone it might get 20 hr burns. Lopi seems to be more realistic on there published burn times. Ya my King got 40 hrs, but it would not heat my house in the winter on low. I'm sure the Cod would have a flicker of life left in it after 24 hrs, but that won't heat my house either. 
Every manufacturer tests their stoves differently, some some don't give real world burn times and some do.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 26, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> The theory is, and it seems to be holding true, that the hybrid stoves can not be shut down as well as a straight cat stove can. For whatever reason.
> 
> The Cape Cod is a 3 cu ft stove and webby is reporting usable heat of 12 hours. Done right, that isn't much different than a full load on the 30.


If you get 40 hrs. from a load of wood you're getting very low BTU's but I think you know this BB.. I am happy with the T5 burn times and BTU's delivered into my home and not up the chimney..

Ray


----------



## Rich L (Jan 26, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> And it might if it's measured differently. I'm talking about usable heat. If it was tested by Blaze King or Hearthstone it might get 20 hr burns. Lopi seems to be more realistic on there published burn times. Ya my King got 40 hrs, but it would not heat my house in the winter on low. I'm sure the Cod would have a flicker of life left in it after 24 hrs, but that won't heat my house either.
> Every manufacturer tests their stoves differently, some some don't give real world burn times and some do.


 It sounds like the Cape Cod is doing a better job heating your home than the King ?Is it?What happen to the King and why ?


----------



## Waulie (Jan 26, 2013)

This comes up over and over again. Efficiencies and firebox size being equal, the only "problem" with "only" getting 12 hours of useful heat is if you're overheating your house. If you're not overheating your house with a 12 hour burn, there is possible way that a 40 hour burn will keep you warm (again, all else equal).

Edit:  BTW, that's a sweet looking stove!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 26, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> And it might if it's measured differently. I'm talking about usable heat. If it was tested by Blaze King or Hearthstone it might get 20 hr burns. Lopi seems to be more realistic on there published burn times. Ya my King got 40 hrs, but it would not heat my house in the winter on low. I'm sure the Cod would have a flicker of life left in it after 24 hrs, but that won't heat my house either.
> Every manufacturer tests their stoves differently, some some don't give real world burn times and some do.


I understand. I just find it odd that I can get 12 hours of usable heat from the 30 and 12-16 hours of usable heat from the Defiant. I would think the Cape would offer longer periods of usable heat. I know for a fact that if the Defiant had a better cat system and I could consistently lock in the temps at 350 that stove would produce 14-16 hours of usable heat on a regular basis. But, VC's system is not great, so those results are note attainable in any form of consistency.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 26, 2013)

Waulie said:


> This comes up over and over again. Efficiencies and firebox size being equal, the only "problem" with "only" getting 12 hours of useful heat is if you're overheating your house. If you're not overheating your house with a 12 hour burn, there is possible way that a 40 hour burn will keep you warm (again, all else equal).
> 
> Edit: BTW, that's a sweet looking stove!


No, the problem is that I can get 12 hours of heat from a standard non-cat stove of about equal size (T6, 30, Summit) while the more controllable hybrid stove (progress & Cape Cod) are providing the same burn times.

As someone that likes cat stoves and will be buying three stoves in the future, once the VC stoves die on me, how can someone convince me that the hybrid stoves are worthwhile? I get the added cost of replacing the cat every so many years without the actual benefit of a cat stove.

I think the Cape is awesome looking. And 12 hours of heat is great. It just isn't great for a cat stove.


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 26, 2013)

Rich L said:


> It sounds like the Cape Cod is doing a better job heating your home than the King ?Is it?What happen to the King and why ?


I sold the King because, well, that's kinda what I do. I'm always looking for the next great stove and I needed the money at the time.
I added a flue in the center of the house in order to heat better. The King was in the Family room at the far end of the house.

The King was a great heater. It was ugly, the fireview was ugly and the glass was always dirty. That being said, it was a great heater, the best at long burns. So is a furnace, it's also ugly.
To me, looks mean a lot! I love watching the fire, wood is my only heat source and it needs to look good.


----------



## Treacherous (Jan 26, 2013)

I got the sense after taking the factory tour last year that stove aesthetics, a strong hot burn and the look of the fire are the primary goals with the Travis Industries products. I do not believe industry leading burn times are their forte. That being said I am more than content with the 12+ hour burn times from my Endeavor.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

Treacherous said:


> I got the sense after taking the factory tour last year that stove aesthetics, a strong hot burn and the look of the fire are the primary goals with the Travis Industries products. I do not believe industry leading burn times are their forte. That being said I am more than content with the 12+ hour burn times from my Endeavor.


I fully agree with you.. When I bought the T5 I wanted to get an overnight burn so basically around 8 hrs. and I can go up to 12 hours and easily get 10 hrs.. Going more than this amount of time on a 2.0 cu. ft. firebox isn't going to provide lots of BTU's so I am satisfied with this performance..

Ray


----------



## Rusnakes (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi all--

What is the standard price for a Cape Cod?  Thinking of checking them out tomorrow.  Found out the BG Princess is too big front to back for us to have in our stove room.  (Damn the bad luck)

Does the price vary around the US like BKs do?


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 3, 2013)

Rusnakes said:


> Hi all--
> 
> What is the standard price for a Cape Cod? Thinking of checking them out tomorrow. Found out the BG Princess is too big front to back for us to have in our stove room. (Damn the bad luck)
> 
> Does the price vary around the US like BKs do?


It probably varies some. Here they go for about $3,300 in new Iron and $4,200 in Enamel. They love their enamel!


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, that is an outrageous premium for enamel. Most stove companies charge $4-600. The Hearthstone Manchester for example is $450 more in enamel.


----------



## Jonathan70 (Feb 10, 2013)

charger4406 said:


> First attempt at a long burn was yesterday,
> 4:30 pm on a 4" bed of coal and a 300 degree stove top
> I loaded 54lbs mix of poplar and soft maple,4 year old 14 to 16%,
> 16" lenghts with some 10" chuncks to help fill the box which is
> ...


I too purchased a cape cod in oct of 2012 ;-) .... Super storm sandy had come just after I got it in the house, I had severe house damage including the previous metal flue on the house I just bought, it was an old dura system that was improperly installed & oversized for the cape cod , so I was able to replace it with a secure temp ashT 6" SS flue.  The initial lighting took place on 12/14/12 .... A horrible day her in CT .... Sandy Hook incident , I was actually passed on the highways by numerous special agent vehicles etc , had no clue until turned off CD player and tuned into radio for news.... Anyway , m y wife and I love the stove! I've been paranoid about chimney fires I had a good sized one when I was a teenager at my parents house we were burning a Vermont castings vigilant at the time....I try to follow the Lopi guidelines and close the by pass once fire gets rolling, temp maybe at 200 or so, it will get up to 350-400 , then I choke down the lower air control to slowdown the burn rate.... I might drop 10-20 degrees but it will run consistent though.....yesterday while clearing snow from the blizzard , I found brown ash / soot / creosote on the snow!! Texted a friend of mine , whose been a serious burner for years said it was likely from some of the high winds combined with the snow / ice on cap & temp swings that likely knocked it loose.... Friend said to run bypass open until into burn zone of 300+ then close the bypass..... The Lopi guidelines do not indicate a temp to close by pass, I just did as instructed to close for normal operation..I am trying right now with decent burning fire and by pass open .... Always a learning curve......how far do you push the pins into the wood to check moisture? As it will increase the further you push in, ????
Will post picture of stove shortly...
The convection top is interesting.... In how it does not get super hot......We can't even get a poor to boil water! .... Hottest I've gotten stove is around 475 - maybe 500.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with your friend about the wind knocking some junk down from the cap. 
When you use the moisture meter, you need to make sure it's a fresh split, and push the pins in as far as they will go without struggling. What MC reading are you getting?
The top doesn't get too hot because of the air gap underneath it. Were are you taking your temperature reading? I put my thermometer right in front of the flue collar,  that's the hottest spot. I can run mine up to 650, but it seems to cruise at about 500 on the top. Do you have the blower?

I don't really pay too much attention to the temperature when closing the bypass. If the stove is loaded with coals when I re-load, I close the bypass right away. If I only have a few coals I wait a while longer. Wood quality will really determine when you close the by-pass.


----------



## Jonathan70 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes I do have the blower.... Forgot about this post from last year,,,, well at least I answered it !


----------

